# WARNING!: Fake Presage Cocktail Time.



## Allthingsmustpass (Nov 21, 2017)

Nearly got caught out today, quick scan on ebay at Presage models, and a blue cocktail time was finishing with a few minutes to go. Quick scan of description and pics, bid, won. Before paying had another longer look and alarm bells started ringing. Something didn't look quite right in the photos, can't put my finger on it, but something. Sellers feedback 3, and all the same watch (seller is Tohrist32). Took a note of the serial number on one of his photos and compared it to photos of fake cocktail times that are sold on there by an Indian seller (yesterdaystime1989) that I've spotted before. This "gentleman" admits they are "replicas" (b*****ks I know), and the serial number 813124 was the same on all of them. Messaged seller and told him and he cancelled the sale.

I have tried reporting these people in the past but ebay does nothing. Maybe bidding and winning and then not paying is the only way to stop or at least hinder them. So basically, look out for 813124 on the back of Seiko's.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Cheers for the heads up but fake Seikos (Feiko's?) are becoming more prominent everywhere. I had been looking for a NEMO Turtle for a few months when a friend put me onto the "Wish" website. Obviously thye use mainly stock images but they look frighteningly real... and £55!!

Not just those either, you name it and you can buy it... It's come to something when they are knocking out replica 7T92 chrono's!


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

He's either sold 4 or sold this 4 times, 2 in feedback





3 Feedback received






Revised Feedback: 0


​







Period: AllPast 1 monthPast 6 monthsPast 12 months





Feedback

From

When

[IMG alt="Positive feedback rating" data-ratio="100.00"]https://securepics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/icon/iconPos_16x16.gif[/IMG]

Item received as described. Very positive buying experience. 

Buyer:

s***s ( 124[IMG alt="Teal star icon for Feedback score between 100 to 499" data-ratio="100.00"]https://securepics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/icon/iconTealStar_25x25.gif[/IMG])


During past month



Seiko Presage Men's Watch''Cocktail Time'' Blue Moon- Made in Japan (#372699444937)

£210.00

View Item

[IMG alt="Positive feedback rating" data-ratio="100.00"]https://securepics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/icon/iconPos_16x16.gif[/IMG]

Thanks for the fast service.the watch is beautiful. 5 *

Buyer:

s***t ( 719[IMG alt="Purple star icon for Feedback score between 500 to 999" data-ratio="100.00"]https://securepics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/icon/iconPurpleStar_25x25.gif[/IMG])


During past 6 months



Seiko Presage Men's Watch SRPB41J1''Cocktail Time'' Blue Moon- Made in Japan (#372687459789)

£215.00

View Item


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

ive seen quiet a few dodgy looking seikos on the bay, especially quartz chronos, with case backs that look lightly laser etched or stampings that look very poor even some that look quiet well worn, but no way looked right.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

Nigelp said:


> ive seen quiet a few dodgy looking seikos on the bay, especially quartz chronos, with case backs that look lightly laser etched or stampings that look very poor even some that look quiet well worn, but no way looked right.


 this is the era of "fake everything". there were some good running fakes (wind up) vintage fakes. what can you do? vin


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

vinn said:


> this is the era of "fake everything". there were some good running fakes (wind up) vintage fakes. what can you do? vin


 just keep your eye ;-)


----------



## Allthingsmustpass (Nov 21, 2017)

kevkojak said:


> Cheers for the heads up but fake Seikos (Feiko's?) are becoming more prominent everywhere. I had been looking for a NEMO Turtle for a few months when a friend put me onto the "Wish" website. Obviously thye use mainly stock images but they look frighteningly real... and £55!!
> 
> Not just those either, you name it and you can buy it... It's come to something when they are knocking out replica 7T92 chrono's!


 The what I assume are Wish nemos do come up on ebay, but the sellers actual photos show them to be fakes, flat orange dial instead of sunburst, cut outs in the underside of the endlinks for pin removal, poor text on the caseback, if I remember correctly no cyclops etc etc. But still, someone who just wants one and isn't very clued up will easily come a cropper. The cocktail time I looked at was frighteningly good, just some sixth sense rang the alarm bells luckily.



vinn said:


> this is the era of "fake everything". there were some good running fakes (wind up) vintage fakes. what can you do? vin


 All we can do is warn each other when something is spotted, and possibly bid on them until won, then point out to them they are fake and why, and get the order cancelled. Cause maximum aggro. If they are someone who is just reselling fakes bought from sites like Wish for a quick buck they will just move on to fake handbags or whatever and leave us alone.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I think that this subject of the faking of ever cheaper watches has come up before and it would seem to be a clever tactic on the part of the fakers. By producing fakes of less exclusive but still desirable brands, the fakers avoid the sort of scrutiny that well-known luxury brands are subject to by potential purchasers. Mind you, I have even seen what I would call fakes of inexpensive watch brands - Megir watches, for example, have been dogged by similar looking watches with an almost identical brand name.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

There was a "batch" of dodgy Orients on eBay last week that vanished pronto. So some reporting seem a to work.


----------



## Allthingsmustpass (Nov 21, 2017)

> I think that this subject of the faking of ever cheaper watches has come up before and it would seem to be a clever tactic on the part of the fakers. By producing fakes of less exclusive but still desirable brands, the fakers avoid the sort of scrutiny that well-known luxury brands are subject to by potential purchasers. Mind you, I have even seen what I would call fakes of inexpensive watch brands - Megir watches, for example, have been dogged by similar looking watches with an almost identical brand name.


 Indeed. Regularly on forums I read "why fake Seiko's?". Profit is the same as a fake Rolex without the same level of scrutiny. But the difference is that people who spend £200 on a Rolex know they are buying a fake for whatever sad reasons they do that (doesn't make it right but there we are), and people who spend £200 on a £300 Seiko assume they are buying the real thing and are being swindled.


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle (Aug 4, 2018)

Thanks for that info, I will check the number on my watch tomorrow, could have been a costly mistake???


----------

